# Mounting problems



## Michelle and Mr B (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't have any advice with regards to getting on from the ground but just wanted to say there is no shame in using a mounting block or getting a leg up from somebody. It takes the pressure off your horses back and stops you twisting the saddle which will make the tree last longer.

Obviously there are times when there is not a handy mounting block or spare person to help but I certainly wouldn't feel embarrassed about the fact you require either.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I've been riding for almost 33 years, and for the last 23 of them I've used a mounting block. I had a bad riding wreck when I was 30, and it tore all the muscles in my lower back and pelvic region. Because of that, I can't lift either of my legs high enough to mount from the ground.

There's absolutely no shame in using a mounting block, and as Michelle stated, it's actually easier on the horse's back if you use one because you're not wrenching them to the side every time you mount.

In fact, as soon as I show up with mine, almost everyone in my riding group asks to use it. 

Also, don't be afraid if you fall off or need to get off your horse at some point during your ride. I found that rocks, downed tree branches, stumps, etc. work great for giving you just enough leverage to get back in the saddle.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I use the block 100% time since I switched to english (I also used dairy box and currently have light step-up from HomeDepot in my trailer to get on). It shouldn't take long to teach your horse to stand quiet while you are climbing on. Usually couple sessions is enough to teach it to wait for you.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I have always used a mounting block.

Like SR said, there is always something you can use to get back on if you end up having to get off out on a trail.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

i am only 25 and i use a mounting block every time i ride. My issue is my height, not quite 5'0 and my hubby got tired of having to come outside to give me a leg up. So he built me a mounting block. I not only have no shame, but i prefer it.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I use a mounting block the whole time for the good of my horses back, because I'm a nice person.

It has nothing to do with the fact I'm old, fat, and have dodgy shoulders, back and left knee, no siree it's for the good of the horse.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey, that is the reason I have always given.

It has nothing to do with my lack of athletic ability and me being so uncoordinated that I can not get up there even if I wanted to.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> It has nothing to do with my lack of athletic ability and me being so uncoordinated that I can not get up there even if I wanted to.


Oh yeah, I forgot those small points as well, no it has nothing to do with them either.

I rode at a stables in the UK who wouldn't let ANYONE mount from the ground as a regular thing. Everyone was taught to do so, but as a general rule everyone used the block.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Golden Horse said:


> It has nothing to do with the fact I'm old, fat, and have dodgy shoulders, back and left knee, no siree it's for the good of the horse.


I resemble that remark..... :mrgreen:

The good of the horse, yeah, that's it!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I started at a hunter lesson barn that would not allow you to mount from the ground, period. You were not taught to mount from the ground. We were told in no uncertain terms that it was not good for the horse's back and we should never do it. 

I blame this for my body being unable to figure out how to get my sorry (way too wide) behind from the ground onto the horse with out a block.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh, I didn't mean for it to sound like I'm "ashamed" to use a mounting block. I'm not at all, actually! When I worked at the Girls Scout horse camp last fall we HAD to use a mounting block (mainly because we had to be good examples for the girls, who were required to mount from the block, but also to save the horses' backs), so I got used to it. And I don't mind a regular leg-up (forming your hands into a stirrup to give someone that extra *umph* to get their leg up and over). It was the type of boost the BO gave me on Saturday that I seriously want to avoid at all costs. lol 

Anyway, I guess I was asking more from the standpoint of if I ever end up riding a horse that doesn't/can't/won't lead to a mounting block or stand at a mounting block to be mounted (like the horse I rode on Saturday). I'm definitely going to train Aires to lead to/stand at a mounting block. Was going to start today, but there was too much going on up by the barn where the mounting block is (a BIG trail ride was coming back just as I was taking him out of his stall and I really don't want to deal with him and mares in close proximity until he's gelded).


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

You've probably already tried this, but have you tried mounting from the "off" side? It takes a little practice, but it is good to know how to mount from both sides anyway. Then maybe you are using your good arm more than your bad one.

I always mounted from the left for YEARS until I had knee trouble one year. Then I learned to mount from the off side (and always using a block or stump or rock) in case my knee got worse. Luckily it healed, but now I mount and dismount from both sides of the horse for practice.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I almost always use a mounting block, when shopping for horses, I tested a few where I *had* to mount from the ground as the owner didn't have a mounting block and boy did I feel like an idiot struggling into the saddle. If you are using an English saddle, you can drop the one stirrup to it's maximum length to make getting on easier and then adjust it back up to proper length once you are mounted. 

My one piece of advice, don't have a non-horsey person build you a mounting block. My well-intentioned hubby build the following for my quite short self. 










The horse in the background is over 16hh, it's a great mounting block except..... um, it's taller than my 14.2hh gelding and stepping down onto a horse just doesn't work. It's great for holding a water bottle on hot days and it's currently bracing a loose fencepost. Completely useless as a mounting block and my hubby STILL doesn't understand why I use a small 2 step plastic one!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Golden Horse said:


> I use a mounting block the whole time for the good of my horses back, because I'm a nice person.
> 
> It has nothing to do with the fact I'm old, fat, and have dodgy shoulders, back and left knee, no siree it's for the good of the horse.


 
Aw, Goldie, I love ya! And I second ya!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

trailhorserider said:


> You've probably already tried this, but have you tried mounting from the "off" side? It takes a little practice, but it is good to know how to mount from both sides anyway. Then maybe you are using your good arm more than your bad one.
> 
> I always mounted from the left for YEARS until I had knee trouble one year. Then I learned to mount from the off side (and always using a block or stump or rock) in case my knee got worse. Luckily it healed, but now I mount and dismount from both sides of the horse for practice.


You know, I thought about this when I was struggling to mount my friend's little 14hh arab mare the other day. I really need to practice doing this and need to teach Aires (when the time comes and he's under saddle) to accept being mounted from either side. To be completely honest, I don't need a full two-foot mounting block...just an extra six inches would be fine. lol 

I found this thing on a draft horse website called a step-up stirrup. It's basically like a portable mounting block that attaches to your saddle and wraps around behind the cantle, for when you can't find a stump or rock to use as a mounting block when out on the trail. The only problem is that it apparently only works with Western saddles (or saddles that have a horn) and I'll more than likely be riding in an English saddle for now and "upgrading" to a hornless Aussie saddle for trails once Aires stops growing. It's the second item down: Draft Horse Hunting/Trail


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Golden Horse said:


> I use a mounting block the whole time for the good of my horses back, because I'm a nice person.
> 
> It has nothing to do with the fact I'm old, fat, and have dodgy shoulders, back and left knee, no siree it's for *the good of the horse*.


****! Very true - good reason is always a good reason. 

I used to get on horse from ground with western saddle. However with english the darn saddle ALWAYS slips on my qh (ANY saddle, ANY pad, tight girth). So the block is a big thing (or someone should keep the stirrup on other side). I also never slam my butt in saddle but keep weight in stirrups at first and then slowly landing on back of horse.


----------



## coffeegod (May 6, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> I use a mounting block the whole time for the good of my horses back, because I'm a nice person.
> 
> It has nothing to do with the fact I'm old, fat, and have dodgy shoulders, back and left knee, no siree it's for the good of the horse.


May I please join this club? Pretty please??


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Sign me up too, please. My horse is only 14.1 and I only mount from the ground about once or twice a year just to proove I can still do it, but I have to grab the cuff of my jeans to place my foot in the stirrup.


----------

